# My husbandÃ¢ÂÂs latest project.



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for looking. Hubby’s 82 and disabled, but he loves to be in his shed, being creative.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Love it! How cute.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Super!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The birds are going to love coming home to this....


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Really cute, I love it.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice and snug for the nesting bird,
Do the makers of Bird table,make then just tall enough that the cats can jump up to,


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Fancy! ...and a porch.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The birds will be happy your husband built this birdhouse. Unique roof design.
Love it.


----------



## craftygabby (Mar 27, 2017)

What sort of birds are likely to use it? I might suggest to my handy hubby that he build one when we get home to UK!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

love it! if you lived closer I would ask him to make us one!!! what birds have made it a home... not yet? but sooner than later!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Some little bird is going to love that.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that is so cute! What a darling birdhouse.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i like!!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

What a talent, it’s great.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It is good that your husband has a hobby to help keep him occupied. I like what he made.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful. He did a great job...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How talented he is!


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

A lovely birdhouse. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely bird house! ... :sm24:


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

That’s so cool & it reminds of 
The Kellerhaus at Lake Winnepesauke in NH. ????


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice! Will you really use it, or is it for decoration?


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Very cute. Love the front step.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow that's a great bird house


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

thomsonact said:


> Very nice! Will you really use it, or is it for decoration?


Thank you. It will be used. We get lots of little house martins, robins, etc. visiting our garden, so hopefully, they'll get to use it. Hubby is planning to make two more.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great bird house, hope you get a little family move in soon, your husband is very talented and it's good that he has a hobby :sm24:


----------



## Graeraldine (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful good with his hands


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Love it, he's very talented.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Beats watching tv.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. Great bird house looks like it should be in Switzerland on the alps chalet.


----------



## gill2009 (Dec 14, 2012)

That is so pretty...well done hubby.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

So clever. Makes me happy just looking at it.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Love bird houses! Very nice!


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it and his decoration and workmanship - well done.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I love it for two reasons, someone took the time to make something so lovely and 2nd I love birds outside......coming to birdfeeders and such...Your husband did a brilliant job.
Tonda


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

How lovely, my husband is just going to try pyrography, but waiting for the set to come off eBay, should have come on Friday but still waiting, must be the weather


----------



## DirtandYarn (Dec 13, 2016)

SO cute.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute. Even the “disabled” have many abilities.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a clever man.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

It’s lovely! He is very talented!


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW - there will be one lucky bird out there this Spring! Beautiful work!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Now what lil birdie wouldn't love this one..it's so whimsical and inviting. Hubby did a great job!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Such a lovely home for our fine feathered friends.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a really cute birdhouse. I love the roof!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gorgeous work. I love its unique look. Your husband is very talented.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Nice! The birds are going to love it.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Charming, I adore birdhouses! GOOD job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is great! It's nice that he has something he can do. He certainly does beautiful work.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

lovely, made with plenty of love


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. Does he ever enter his projects in a competition ??


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What an adorable, creative birdhouse. You'r husband is talented and the birds are lucky  Lynn


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

So nice! My Husband got on a kick a few years ago making bird houses, and would stay up all night making them. Then, poof, he lost his interest. This will make some Birdies very happy!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

It is a beautiful birdhouse! Do you have many in your yard??


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

It's beautiful. He did a really great job, even cutting the roof line to accommodate the shingles.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It is darling! There are some lucky birds around your place...lol


----------



## 2005 Granny (Feb 13, 2018)

That's great! I love it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

He is incredibly talented! What a wonderful birdhouse!

Hazel


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love it! Great imagination!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

His birdhouse is outstanding--looks like a "bird castle"!!! My husband enjoys building, too, and has built us bird feeders and birdhouses. So much nicer than store bought. Our Bluebirds are "scouting" right now to rent--think I'll increase the rent!!! Great job...kudos to your husband!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

How perfectly lovely!! Lucky birds. This reminds me of the things my grandfather made for me many years ago. It's bringing back many lovely memories! Give your husband a big hug.
julie


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Nice job! He could sell those and keep busy making more .... always good that our older people stay active and this is a great way!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is great. Good for him.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful woodwork. No matter which birds rent this house I am sure they will return every year to renew their space. It is such a unique design. xo ws


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely home and unique roof.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love the birdhouse, it's just darling.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

That is pretty. Plus it keeps him off the streets and out of trouble.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Time well spent for him. I love the style of birdhouse he made. Thanks for sharing his talents with us.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

How nice and good for him. It's nice to see some people achieve something with their day. :sm24: :sm17:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Love the design.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very creative, certainly a great gift for the birds.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

Now THAT is a cool birdhouse! I love it and I'm sure the birds will too!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that is so adorable!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice,

????????????????????????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

kmangal16 said:


> Thank you. It will be used. We get lots of little house martins, robins, etc. visiting our garden, so hopefully, they'll get to use it. Hubby is planning to make two more.


Love them


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's adorable! Love ???????????? it !!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

If I were a bird, I'd fly right to that one! Lovely.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Great job! Love the roof design.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your hubby's bird cottage! Wish you folks lived nearby so I could purchase a batch for our summer birds.... well done!


----------



## runa fernanda (Oct 25, 2017)

Very creative design! Lovely.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mojo25 (Nov 24, 2017)

Now all you need is a beautiful cardinal to land next to your lovely birdhouse and what a photo you would have. Your husband should Carry On! to his next creation.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I love it, is sooo cute!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet little birdhouse. Make it human sized, and I’d move right in!


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wish I were a little robin; Home Tweet Home. Never moving out, looks sturdy as can be!


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wish I were a little robin; Home Tweet Home. Never moving out, looks sturdy as can be!


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Wonderful ...Sturdy home for some bird.. nice to keep busy. enjoy your shop ...do you have other craft things we could see?


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Good job! The birds will love it!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Thank you for looking. Hubby's 82 and disabled, but he loves to be in his shed, being creative.


How darling is that?!!!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I really like this house!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

oh I love that bird house; so different.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks Good


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Wonderful ...Sturdy home for some bird.. nice to keep busy. enjoy your shop ...do you have other craft things we could see?


Thank you. Hubby is making the bird houses as gifts for friends. Here are pics of a couple of items that he made for himself a while ago.

I posted more pics of these two items on KP some time ago.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hubby says thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember you showing the pics of the train and horse and cart, your hubby is so very talented, I'm glad you passed on to him all the lovely comments made about his work because everything you have shown us are a work of art :sm24: and heres a' big hug' from me.


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

MY O MY WHAT TALENT!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi kmangal16,
That's some good handi-work!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

An extraordinary bird house.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

It is good he wants to stay productive. I love working with wood. His birdhouse is wonderful.


----------

